# just rescued shiba inu husky



## complextina (Apr 25, 2013)

i just rescued a shiba inu husky mix and he is very very timid and will only take food and treats from me. he is terrifed of everyone else he encounters. he also is as big as my boy husky 65 lbs BUT he only weights about 38 lbs. he has been to the vet and doesnt have worms or anything they can find wrong with him....do u have any suggestions on how to put weight on him? he eats natural balance and he gets rice some evenings

http://complexina.wordpress.com/


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

He has just been rescued, it could be stress, give him some time to settle in and feed him good food (dont rush to put on weight with fatty treats etc... maybe add an egg to his rice in the eves)...


----------

